# Heart of Sailing fatal accident



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

Some time ago there was discussion of the fatal accident in San Diego involving the boat owned by the Heart of Sailing Foundation. I see in the newspaper that no criminal charges will be brought, but the article makes it clear how awfully unseaworthy the vessel (and presumably the captain) were.

No criminal charges in fatal sailing accident | SignOnSanDiego.com

At the time I gave the captain the benefit of the doubt as compared with some of our Sailnet colleagues. Not any more. The sails were held together with duct tape and staples, absence of PFDs and overloaded. Sounds criminal to me.


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll give the authorities the benefit of the doubt when it comes to criminal charges. 

However, are there any bets on fast the first negligence lawsuit is filed? Duct tape and staples?  Then the operator is quoted as saying he hopes to resume operations soon? OMG!


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

I have used duct tape on a sail to finish a race works pretty good. also used it to repair a hole made from being t boned and then won the regatta with the duct tape still on the boat. but no PFD's isn't that against the law. and he was doing this with special needs people, that is just criminal.


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

*10 people on a 26-foot boat?*

As soon as people with special needs come aboard it is clear that the risks of a "normal" sailing criuse will double. Therefore all efforts to minimize risks must be doubled as well. The captain might have had idealistic motivations to let disabled have a good time - but this is no excuse for incompetence.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

overbored said:


> I have used duct tape on a sail to finish a race works pretty good. also used it to repair a hole made from being t boned and then won the regatta with the duct tape still on the boat. but no PFD's isn't that against the law. and he was doing this with special needs people, that is just criminal.


I've seen people using duct tape to finish races, but it's not like one takes out people (other than perhaps equally mad family) in something held together by tape and staples.

Don't know about the laws in the US, but PFD's are a legal requirement here ESPECIALLY for young children (no matter where they are on the boat). I wouldn't if consider taking kids out in fair weather without their PFD's on; regardless of what the law says. That said, the rest of my (adult) family hates the way I drive as I am a stickler for safety & rules -_shrug_-

I am surprised they are not pressing charges, at least in terms of negligence. Not that I want the man to suffer, but the law is the law _and_ I've seen people charged for less.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

When a reporter posts


> Investigators found that the sail was being held together with duct tape and staples.


 without additional information, that means (to me) that there is most likely a 1-foot long tear in the leech of one of the sails (perhaps not even one in use), that has sail repair tape and/or duct tape and a couple of staples put in as a temporary repair. Did the capsize have anything to do with the state of this sail? If not, then it is journalistic "fluff" and should be disregarded.
Also, the other article on the same site mentions the police as stating that "some" of the passengers might not have been wearing PFDs. Since PFDs are mandatory for children in California the reporters or police would certainly have stated so had any of the children not been wearing vests.


----------



## BentSailor (Nov 10, 2010)

Quite right, Zanshin, and I'll admit I got suckered into the implication that was not actually explicitly stated. It's a shame we have to read the news with such a critical eye (but that's a whole other discussion).

That said, a guy taking kids out without life-jackets here (resulting in a loss of life) would be charged as it is explicitly against the law to do that. And that is regardless of the boat's state of repair.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Sometimes when something like this happens, the authorities use the "not enough evidence" one has to wonder. Then again, maybe there is NOT enough evidence etc to get the minimum guilty charge they want against the Captain. IE a slap in the wrist, time served vs negligent homicide, along with a few years in jail etc. 

Duct tape on the sails.......not a real factor frankly as Zanshin mentioned in the overall scheme of things. I have a sail with some on it now, now that I think about.

lack of PFD's on the other hand, along with not wearing them.........must not have been again, not enough power in the law to go after the captain etc on this part. I do not want to quote the age, but isn't part of the law state, over age "12" one does not need a pfd on their person, just available!?!?! Please note, "12" is a discussion point/example age only!

I could see this person/party being put out of biz from a potential civil suit, as the "guilt" part has a lower bar for the charging party to get a "guilty" if one will put it that way, out of the potential guilty part, ALA OJ! Got away with murder in the criminal case, guilty in the civil! I will admit, I do not agree with this thought from the DA, but with the current economy, cuts in govmnt budgets etc.......The DA may have had to go with a more positive case to charge someone, vs this one or not enough $$$ to investigate properly too! Their may also not have been enough criminal intent on the captain either, hence why not enough evidence. 

Not that I agree with the DA mind you. Some charge would have been better than nothing. then again...... "Guilty with time served" sure would not make me happy if I was a DA in this situation!


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Duct tape can not stick worse than rip stop & is cheaper.That many special needs persons on a boat?marc


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Duct tape and staples to hold a sail together says a lot about the boat's general state of sea-worthiness. A temp fix is one thing. I wonder how long that tape had been on the sail.

Again, the PFD issue trumps the boat condition but maybe the Rube-Goldberg sail repair emphasizes how important having a PFD was on this particular boat.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*My question concerns ballast*

I believe I read something previously that the boat did not have water balast in, and I believe this boat needs that to sail (I'm not a Mac expert, so please correct me if I am wrong) and certainly if it is heavily loaded.

Now I will supose. Perhaps the skipper thought that with so many people he would be better off without the balast. Wrong, of course. The pictures showed all of the guests on deck, raising the COG. But evidense suggests he had no concept of the physics.

I'm guessing that the DA is not bringing criminal charges because although his actions (and inactions) seem inconcevably negligent to other sailors, to a "common person" he is just plain stupid and had nothing to gain from his negligence. Ironically, the poor condition of his boat supports this assumption of ignorance. I believe he had no clue, and that turns out to be a defense.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

The captain was obviously incapable of responsible and prudent decision making. 10 people on a boat that is 5000 pounds? Hell thees half the weight of the boat sitting topsides right there. What a blooming idiot but you know I have to say one thing then contradict it with another.
At least his heart was in the right place. Too bad is F'n brain was absent.


----------



## Kiltmadoc (Nov 10, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with using duct tape to repair a boat. Heck you can even make a whole boat (sails included) out of duct tape!
‪Sail Boat made of Duct Tape (Great Video)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

The duct tape by itself is not the issue. The issue is whether the general state of repair and expertise is such that he should be taking people out, and holding himself out as an organization to help introduce sailing to special needs kids. I am an attorney myself and well understand that the burden of proof in a criminal case is quite high. On the other hand, if he was taking people out for a charge he would have been required to have a captain's license and a proper boat. By being a charity, which accepts donations, he avoided this requirement. While I know there are Mac 25 sailors who love their boats, the fact is that it is not the most stable boat in the world and would certainly have less excess capacity and therefore be far more at risk from overcrowding than a keel boat. Overall it is the combination of things that led to the awful result, but the captain is and should be responsible.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

The captains going to lose it all in a civil suit. Let it end...


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

If the sails had torn in a gust, it may have been better than if they hadn't. Dicey stability was the reason. the Macs have pretty small sail area anyway. 

What a shame all around. Best of intentions, bad boat in bad shape, bad ballasting and stability, overloaded, bad decisionmaking and sailing.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

Does the USCG have any authority to fine or punish something like this?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Definitely a tragedy caused by several bad calls. Here's the original thread:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener.../73151-2-dead-8-injured-sailboat-sinking.html

And here's the proof of what led to the unfortunately inevitable outcome:


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Did it occur to anyone else (see the photo above, wherever it was taken) that this boat didn't have a boom, much less a mainsail?

Reinforcing the idea it was an inherent stability/overloading/weight distribution problem, not being "overcanvassed" or bad weather.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

sailjunkie said:


> I'll give the authorities the benefit of the doubt when it comes to criminal charges.
> 
> However, are there any bets on fast the first negligence lawsuit is filed? Duct tape and staples?  Then the operator is quoted as saying he hopes to resume operations soon? OMG!


Where did you see the operator's quote? I'm not finding that anywhere. However, you can read the operator's statementon their website:

Heart of Sailing Foundation

He states that the boat capsized due to "unknown reasons" when an investigation clearly stated the reason.

Ok, this jackhole operated a boat in an incredibly unsafe manner, killing 2 of his passengers. After an investigation, charges will not be filed. It's tragic.

The real tragedy is his attempt to do it again! Since he got off the first time, do you think he's really going to make any attempts to be safer? If I lived in the area, I'd picket this guy's business to draw attention to the fact that he's dangerous.


----------



## Rozz (Jun 30, 2011)

my understading the boat was not sailing, just motor when the accident happened. the comment was intened to point out the disrepair of the boat.
i was out there when it happened. i didnt see it happen, but i was in sight. my kid pointed out all the flashing lights  the "rogue wave" and wind conditions.... bularky. it was just unsafe boating practices from someone just to comfortable. 
just overall very sad


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah - look at that pic. With minimal keel, empty water ballast tank(s), etc. - it's not too hard to imagine a wake, the people on the starboard side shifting to port - and over she goes.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

This guy has a lot of sponsors to answer to. My question is- is the Heart of Sailing Foundation Mr. Saidah's sincere outlet to spread his love of sailing to special needs people, or is it a cynical money grab that will continue despite this tragedy? The site says he has 40+ years of sailing experience. I have less than 1 year in and I know there should be PFDs for everyone who rides. This is excerpted from the site: "Participants are fitted with U.S. Coast Guard approved lifejackets and board the sailboats for the simple and basic lessons on boating safety and sailing."
Ironic, no?
IMO, this guy is a shiester. His sponsors should be made aware and pull their support.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

night0wl said:


> The captains going to lose it all in a civil suit. Let it end...


As well he should, before he causes another/more deaths....Just like a DUI, he should be removed from the water, captain's license (if he has one) revoked, and fined appropriately.


----------



## Rozz (Jun 30, 2011)

what gets me is that pic.... i had 6 adults and 1 kid on mine and i was uncomfortable. i made everyone spread out lol

why would you put that many people on ur boat?? heck if they needed some people to help out, i know tons of people(myself included) would have donated their time and boat to run some kids around. they certainly didnt ask our club for help....


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

kd3pc said:


> As well he should, before he causes another/more deaths....Just like a DUI, he should be removed from the water, captain's license (if he has one) revoked, and fined appropriately.


I surmise the operator did not have a captain's license. If he did, he would have been charging a fee before the sail, rather than collecting a donation after the sail...


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

sailingfool said:


> I surmise the operator did not have a captain's license. If he did, he would have been charging a fee before the sail, rather than collecting a donation after the sail...


I believe it was NightOwl who speculated on his "captain" status.

I was merely pointing out that IF he had a captain's license or any documented status above person...those should be revoked....i.e. ASA or USSailing credentials, etc.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Rozz said:


> what gets me is that pic.... i had 6 adults and 1 kid on mine and i was uncomfortable. i made everyone spread out lol
> 
> why would you put that many people on ur boat?? *heck if they needed some people to help out, i know tons of people(myself included) would have donated their time and boat to run some kids around.* they certainly didnt ask our club for help....


That's because it wasn't about spreading love and peace, it's about a scamming way to make some cash.


----------



## hos (Aug 18, 2011)

The duct tape and staples were used for a temporary repair of a rip in mid sail. There was nothing unsafe about it.
All children were wearing pfd's even an 18 year old, and there were more then enough for all aduldts aboard;

_NOTE: This poster is associated with the Heart of Sailing Organization_ JHH


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

hos. Interesting first post. Are you affiliated with the group in any way? How do you have this information?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

In the original video, I noticed it had a NJ registration # on the bow, and a Toms River, NJ home port. Strange for a vessel operating regularly out of SD. ? ( the transom ID is not an issue, but the NJ registration would seem to be)

It appears that the main website for HOS is now Offline?

I read a claim somewhere that a sudden gust of wind caught the Jib and heeled 
( capsized ) the boat..
The Lawyers seem to be going after the manufacturer in a civil suit? Deeper Pockets?

Harbor Police Release Findings In Boat Accident Probe - San Diego News Story - KGTV San Diego

How this guy flew under the radar operating like this in a busy harbor is beyond me.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

hos said:


> The duct tape and staples were used for a temporary repair of a rip in mid sail. There was nothing unsafe about it.
> ...
> 
> _NOTE: This poster is associated with the Heart of Sailing Organization_ JHH


There may have been nothing unsafe about the sail repair, but why give any comment to the safety of the sail, when the whole operation was grotesquely unsafe, the vessel, the way to was operated, the whole kit-and caboodle? That there may not be a crime here...while hard to believe...doesn't mean that the program was all was not stomach-turning stupid and dangerous, in a manner quite apparent to disinterested observers.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

hos said:


> The duct tape and staples were used for a temporary repair of a rip in mid sail. There was nothing unsafe about it.
> All children were wearing pfd's even an 18 year old, and there were more then enough for all aduldts aboard;
> 
> _NOTE: This poster is associated with the Heart of Sailing Organization_ JHH


hos - dude, c'mon....2 men died while on that boat. How can you possibly tout anything regarding safety?


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Last year I'd seen this boat at the guest dock in Dana Point next to launch ramp and assumed they'd trailered it to there. I found it so curious a craft for the purpose that I looked it up. I wouldn't have gotten on that boat and wouldn't have allowed children on it.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

This is the Long Island Chapter.

MyLITV.com - Heart Of Sailing :: As Seen on MyLITV.com - Long Islands Best Videos and Local News


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> hos - dude, c'mon....2 men died while on that boat. How can you possibly tout anything regarding safety?


Hey Smack the man was safe in his office far away from the responsibility of that boat's operation... Thus he was safe.

Now for that so called captain. He was totally negligent in the operation of his boat.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Has there been an inquiry into this organization, aside from the actual incident? I shudder to think this scam is continuing.


----------



## StephenP (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone know whether the organization has survived this? If so, have they done everything they can to learn from the experience? I took a look at their site and it seems very thin on safety. If I were them, in their situation, I would be putting up everything I possibly could regarding safety standards for their various operators across the country. It would be easy enough to choose a standard like CYA instruction boat standards and go with that.

Also, I'd be really reluctant to take 10 people out on a 25 footer, but I'd outright refuse if they were 10 people with no experience sailing and would be insane to do it if there was a proportion of special needs kids in the mix. I've worked with kids with special needs and cramped quarters to this extent seems utterly imprudent. Tough to know all the details - maybe HOS could give the full story.

Maybe one of the other HOS volunteer operators could give some insight into the safety etc.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

The sharks are circling, they smell blood in the water. Someone's going to get chewed on. I'll bet it will be Macgregor, probably the only party with any kind of insurance. I've been through it, you really get a nasty taste for lawyers after you see them in action.

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

*Request contact to StephenP*



StephenP said:


> Anyone know whether the organization has survived this? If so, have they done everything they can to learn from the experience? I took a look at their site and it seems very thin on safety. If I were them, in their situation, I would be putting up everything I possibly could regarding safety standards for their various operators across the country. It would be easy enough to choose a standard like CYA instruction boat standards and go with that.
> 
> Also, I'd be really reluctant to take 10 people out on a 25 footer, but I'd outright refuse if they were 10 people with no experience sailing and would be insane to do it if there was a proportion of special needs kids in the mix. I've worked with kids with special needs and cramped quarters to this extent seems utterly imprudent. Tough to know all the details - maybe HOS could give the full story.
> 
> Maybe one of the other HOS volunteer operators could give some insight into the safety etc.


Hello Stephen, you have only 10 posts. Therefore no personal message can be sent to you, and you can´t send one to me. Anyhow I would very much like to get into contact with you - I´d like to ask you some questions about your work with special need kids. Conversation in this thread is not suitable, so if you want to reply please visit my own thread, which is:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising-sailing-children/76307-children-sailing-project-invitation.html
Looking forward to see your post there -
gtc chris


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been on a 4300 Lb. Quarter Tonner with 7 on board and it was pretty crowded - 10 on a MacGregor trailer sailor is just nuts - the skipper should be facing some sort of censure for irresponsibility.


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

So you're sailing in your home sailing grounds and you see this:










Do you do anything other than take a picture, say "Oh my god!" and chuckle about it as you sail by?

Or do you hail the "captain" and say, "your boat is dangerously overloaded!" Maybe pull up along side and offer to take a couple people off?

Setting aside any argument as to whether you have any legal (no, you don't) or moral (arguably?) duty to do anything - just curious as to whether anyone would be sufficiently motivated out of general concern to take decisive action of this sort?

Of course, if you did pull up and say "Excuse me, but you've got way too many people on that boat! You're dangerously overloaded and in danger of capsizing," the guy would probably say, "Bug off - we're fine; I know what I'm doing. Thanks anyway."

So if you're truly concerned that people's general safety and welfare - and potentially their lives - are at risk, how insistent to you get?

Do you call a pan pan and alert the Coast Guard?


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

hos said:


> There was nothing unsafe about it.


Res ipsa loquitur.

The empirical facts would indicate otherwise.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

ilikerust said:


> So you're sailing in your home sailing grounds and you see this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were a couple of guys in this thread that were in exactly that predicament. And they were seriously kicking themselves for not confronting the captain.

I'm not going to add to that kicking. I don't know what I would've done.


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry - I did not at all intend to second-guess or criticize the actions of anyone who might have been there and seen the boat that day. 

I'm more thinking about in the future. Knowing what we know now, what could or should a person do in that situation? What might be an appropriate course of action? Again, I'm not at all trying to imply that anyone didn't do something he or she should have or could have done. I'm mostly just trying to educate myself and think about it for my own self-preparedness. 

As you say, even now, I don't know what I would do.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If I saw this loading at the dock, I'm sure I would say something. In particular, I would have intentionally said something that the passengers would have heard. I probably would not have tried to stop them after making that comment, even though I would have felt quite badly after the fact.

I doubt I would pull up to them on the water, even if I felt it was dangerous. If there movement in the water appeared dangerous, I believe I would have followed them from a distance for a while. If I was witnessing the boat wallowing and truly believed it would founder, I believe I would have called the Coast Guard, not the Captain.


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

You know, I've got this sinkin' feeling that I wouldn't have said anything. As sad as that is, it's more likely the truth than the "absolutely I'd go over and tell them 'X' and do 'Y'" that I feel when hindsight is involved. I'd like to think that I would've at the very least, kept an eye on the vessel during it's time of operation, but circumstances rarely allow for that. As scary as that is, and as horrendous as the accident is, is MacGregor responsible? I'm sure that's where the lawsuit will have it's focus (big company, better insurance, deeper pockets, et al), but as the picture above indicates, the issues where operator related, weren't they?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Time for popcorn...



> Charity sued over boating deaths
> 
> By Greg Moran, Reporter - Federal courts & Legal Affairs Thursday, September 29, 2011 at 5:35 p.m.
> 
> ...


----------



## LessTacksing (Mar 17, 2009)

Back in 2005 we had a tour boat that capsized having been overloaded. The lawsuits just finished up after 6 years.

What Went Wrong: Lake George Disaster - Popular Mechanics


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

smackdaddy said:


> The lawsuit contends that the boat manufacturer, MacGregor Yacht Corp., should have had posted warnings limiting the number of people who could be on the vessel at one time.


Would a sticker somewhere have stopped this guy from putting that many people on? I'm gonna go with "no."

And as for this lawyer:



smackdaddy said:


> "This is a unique vessel and there are risks. There clearly should have been disclosures on the boat warning the captain of that," he said. "It's just not that stable a vessel."


I would like to publicly state, with certitude and confidence, that this guy is a scumbag. I would like to smack him in the face with a 2x4 for uttering such ridiculous and inane idiocy.

What the hell is so "unique" about an old MacGregor? This guy doesn't know jack squat. As to the vessel's stability - it's just as stable as any other similar boat - i.e., it won't be stable if you don't flood the ballast and then you pile 10 people in it.

Jeez, I'm so sick of lawyers.

And I am one.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

ilikerust said:


> Would a sticker somewhere have stopped this guy from putting that many people on? I'm gonna go with "no."
> 
> And as for this lawyer:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't see this case going particularly well for DCesq. Too much pertinent case law to fight through on this kind of thing to prove actual negligence by McG. But, they're the pockets...unfortunately. Hence the suit.

Of course, I've been wrong before. I mean, the dude is apparently a "SuperLawyer".

San Diego Personal Injury Lawyer-Personal Injury Attorney San Diego












> Casey Gerry is one of the premier personal injury law firms in the United States. Each San Diego personal injury lawyer with Casey Gerry has worked to help recover hundreds of millions of dollars for families and individuals who have suffered serious injury or who have lost loved ones. We believe in individual and corporate responsibility. That includes being financially responsible for the intentional wrongful conduct or negligent acts which cause injury or death to others. For nearly 60 years, every Casey Gerry San Diego personal injury attorney has successfully represented individuals, many of them against some of the world's largest corporations.


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

He's a SuperLawyer? Give him a cape and tell him to fly back to his home planet.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I hope he loses against McG! The other two.....well what can I say that has not been said!

Marty


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

I think McGregor was thrown in to give the case some fat to trim. Obviously, the folks at Mcg know how to stand by their boats, and they will do so, and SuperLawyer will turn to the real culprit, Mr. Saidah. I wouldn't get too bent out of shape about precedents being set re: legalities and boat safety.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

As others have said, MacGregor will be named because plaintiffs tend to name everyone and let the facts sort it out and because they have assets. The photo of the overloaded boat is Exhibit A for the defense.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

As tweitz said, MacGregor was included as a defendant for two reasons: first, because they have the deepest pockets the attorney could find (neither HoS nor Capt. Doofus are likely to have enough cash to make a suit worthwhile); and second, so they (MacGregor) will be forced to give a deposition, under oath, in response to the plaintiff's attorney's questions (this is the same reason that medical malpractice lawsuits are typically filed against everyone in the operating/emergency room, in other words it's the easiest way for the attorney to get as much evidence as possible).


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

And the legal costs to MacG. will be reflected in the future prices of their boats. The scumbag lawyer will make way too much money to ever be seen on one of their boats - he'll be on a superyacht.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

No question, no hesitation,
I'd have turned him in AND confronted him! I've confronted numerous people over the years about dangerous things that I have seen. I've tried to get the keys from a drunk using up three lanes of the highway when he stopped at a light, then called the police a second time when I couldn't stop him. I warned a nursery that a shade house was in danger of collapse. I told my wife that a carnival ride was in danger of tipping over. Everyone including my wife has given me no end of grief over what I have said. the carnival ride fell over in a wind storm a week later! Fortunately no one was on it at the time. I sleep good at night, knowing I tried my best to keep anyone from being killed or injured. I don't know how anyone could do less.

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

GaryHLucas said:


> No question, no hesitation,
> I'd have turned him in AND confronted him! I've confronted numerous people over the years about dangerous things that I have seen. I've tried to get the keys from a drunk using up three lanes of the highway when he stopped at a light, then called the police a second time when I couldn't stop him. I warned a nursery that a shade house was in danger of collapse. I told my wife that a carnival ride was in danger of tipping over. Everyone including my wife has given me no end of grief over what I have said. the carnival ride fell over in a wind storm a week later! Fortunately no one was on it at the time. I sleep good at night, knowing I tried my best to keep anyone from being killed or injured. I don't know how anyone could do less.
> 
> Gary H. Lucas


Busybody.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

It's not likely that I'd have risked a confrontation with a stranger, and risk him acting even more erratically, but do like to think I'd have called the Coasties or other authorities, especially since I have good knowledge of the limits of this boat model.


----------

